# New Workshop Posting and Dust Collection Question



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi All,
I've just posted a number of shots of my workshop on my homepage and thought some of my fellow LJs might be interested.

My next shop project is to add ducting for dust collection. I currently have a 1.5 hp JDS collector. It is right next to my table saw and router table and about 8-10 feet from the jointer and planer. I'd also like to run a single line to the lather area which is about 16 feet away. I realize I could find this answer on various sites and in some of the books on dust collection which I own, but do any of you tell me (quickly without calculation) if my collector is powerful enough for what I'm trying to do our will I need to upgrade to say a 3 hp with a cyclone?
Thanks,
Glen


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Hey Glen,
I used a 1.5 hp collector for quite a few years and it worked fine for one to two tools. Anything other than that it did not suck enough.

Last fall I installed an Oneida cyclone (3 HP) and I couldn't be happier, I can run a few machines with their blast gates open and they all have great suction.

You need a fair amount to clear the chips from your jointer and planer, so if you plan on using them one at a time, I think they would work, but if you are running ductwork to each machine, then it won't have the suction you need.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Glen,

I've got a 1.5 Delta d.c. that I've had for years. It's hooked up to every major tool and machine in my shop. I have had no trouble with it doing it's job…..If your JDS is 1200 cfm, which I think it is, I think you'll be fine… It's like Justfine said though, more than 2 machines and it does loose some suction…..But…..how often do you have more than one machine on at a time? If I'm running the tablesaw, I'll close all of the other blast gates, which you should do anyway. Hardly ever have 2 on at the same time…..I looked at your shop pixs, and your shop is smaller than mine, and I have some long runs and drops in mine, so your d.c. should work ok. 
My d.c. sits in a seperate sound-proof room some 40 ft. from some of my machines…..no worries…

You can always upgrade to a larger one if the need arises…..Just keep it cleaned out and bags emptied, and it'll be ok….that's the way I see it…...)


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

The other thing I forgot to add was that the Veritas Cyclone Lid from Lee Valley mounted on a drum between the planer and DC is invaluable, saves emtpying that bag so often…

All the Best!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Glen,

Justfine also made me think of something I forgot to mention, too….. Last year I added a Wynn canister filter to my d.c. It takes the place of the top bag, and you never have to take it off to clean it….just lightly blow it off with an airhose on low pressure, and the fine dust particles fall into the bag…. They also send you 3 clear hevy-duty bags that replaces the bottom bag, also. It also increases the cfms (?), but I can tell a difference in the suction,too….Just thought I would mention that…..


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

The JDS is rated at 1250CFM.

CFM requirements, and dust port requirements, for the tools you listed are:

TS: 350 - 4" 
Router: - 200-350 3-4" 
Jointer: 350 4" (for up to 6" jointer)
Planer: 785 6" (for up to 20" planer)
Lathe: 400 5" (for small lathe)

So … one at a time … if you're using large enough ports … you'll have power to spare. The straighter and smoother your runs are, the safer you'll be-particularly at 16'.

A good start on the math is here:

http://www.airhand.com/designing.aspx

If you HAVE a few minutes, you CAN do the actual math, pretty easily, but … without ME doing it … I think you'll be fine


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Glen

As long as you have blast gates at each machine and just open one or two machines at a time, you should be alright. I have a 2HP cyclone system and if you care to look at my blog Dust Collection In, it shows you how I put it in. It is the only way to go and it is something you might want to consider doing down the road.

Tom


----------

